# The Pook 5 Flames + 1337 Post = Unstoppable



## 24084

Ok so the member that has definately helped me the most here has got to be The Pook. I have gotten to know much about him, and he has of me. I am glad that he has gotten up to this level, because anytime I have a question he's always there to help, we game a bit on BF2 and just have fun.

I have gotten to know him pretty well in these past months. So If anyone deserves a post to himself is The Pook.

Im really happy for you bud. Hopefully we continue to be good friends.

Jason

*CONGRATS*


----------



## zerohour

Congrads!


----------



## The Pook

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jason61991*

Ok so the member that has definately helped me the most here has got to be The Pook. I have gotten to know much about him, and he has of me. I am glad that he has gotten up to this level, because anytime I have a question he's always there to help, we game a bit on BF2 and just have fun.

I have gotten to know him pretty well in these past months. So If anyone deserves a post to himself is The Pook.

Im really happy for you bud. Hopefully we continue to be good friends.

Jason

*CONGRATS*


Awww.









Had 5 flames for a while though.







1337 posts has gone away though.









And I'll still pwn you on BF2.


----------



## Trippen Out

sounds like love is in the air.. evilgrin


----------



## 24084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trippen Out*

sounds like love is in the air.. evilgrin










I live in miami, Fl... Just a few from you...









Lol, Just playing.

Jason


----------



## Wankerfx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trippen Out*

sounds like love is in the air.. evilgrin


Not until The Pook find out I have 8 cores folding at the moment.

-1, celeron died









But my friends 3000+ overclocked to 2.5 ghz is on my side for ~1 month


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Pook*

Awww.









Had 5 flames for a while though.







1337 posts has gone away though.









And I'll still pwn you on BF2.










Aww...I've missed all the fun...congrats Pooky


----------



## phatcars89

well its obvious he helps a lot. he joined in MAY! its only been 2 months and he's upto 5 flames! lookout big val.


----------



## Retrospekt

I had 1337 posts today, wheres my congrats? 
Anyway, congrats pooky!


----------



## phatcars89

(off topic) dude jason. in your avatar you look like tyler derdn (fight club guy)


----------



## 24084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phatcars89*

(off topic) dude jason. in your avatar you look like tyler derdn (fight club guy)



Really? Never seen that movie. Hope thats a complment.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## phatcars89

i'd consitter it a compliment. you should rent that movie. you will be verry confused up until the end.


----------



## 24084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phatcars89*

i'd consitter it a compliment. you should rent that movie. you will be verry confused up until the end.


Just what I wanted. Lol.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## forcemasteryoda

congrats all you 1337 /\\/\\4573|25

AHEM!!! what's the FIRST rule of fight club?!?!?!?


----------



## phatcars89

oh crap!i broke the first AND SECOND RULE! I'M DOOOMED!


----------



## The Duke

Grats to The Pook, he's one great guy








That jason character is one fine gent too for putting up with you







J/K 
Your both great peeps! We have so many fine members here, this place is the whip


----------



## phatcars89

indeed it is duke.


----------



## The Pook

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*

Grats to The Pook, he's one great guy








That jason character is one fine gent too for putting up with you







J/K 
Your both great peeps! We have so many fine members here, this place is the whip




















Thanks, you made me wake my mom up.


----------



## phatcars89

i just woke up my step-dad laughing at "the wolds biggest zit" thread.


----------



## shajbot

Congrat Pook!


----------



## Shadowcamper1383

The Pooky!! contgrats!


----------



## phatcars89

bumpage for the pookage







(im tired.)


----------



## The Pook

Pookage? :***:


----------



## phatcars89

sorry. i,ve been up for 19 hrs and got 2hrs of sleep last night. if you have insomnia you'll understand. anyway congrads again on that 5th flame!


----------



## The Pook

Yeah actualy I do.









Hasn't been as bad over the summer. Sucks when it comes to school.


----------



## phatcars89

omg dont even remind me. im sure this has happened to you... **you hear birds chirping and whe windows turn blue. look over at the clock 15 MINUTS UNTIL I HAVE TO LEAVE!!!**


----------



## The Pook

I give myself 2 hours to fall asleep, if I don't, I stay up. If its a school day, I sleep in English and my electives. During the summer I just crash when I know I can sleep.


----------



## phatcars89

yea i do the same in the summer.ahhhh summer time.


----------



## 24084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke*
Grats to The Pook, he's one great guy








That jason character is one fine gent too for putting up with you







J/K
Your both great peeps! We have so many fine members here, this place is the whip









Thanks Duke. Your great yourself.

Even though on my first day you pm'd me this :

Quote:

Please remove them from your signature and put them in the "System Specs" segment.
You signature can not excede 8 lines.
Thanks








Lol, you know I'm just playing with you.









Jason


----------



## Ropey

Well done ThePook,

I was surprised to learn your age. You have an ability to not get caught up in the fray that goes far beyond your years, so learning your age was quite a surprise.










R


----------



## ELmo1989

Congrats pook I rember when you didn't have your five flame's.
And pook some how found time to talk to me on chat.
crazy i say.


----------



## Chosen

Pooh bear?! Noooo! why'd he have to die like that!


----------



## 24084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ropey*

Well done ThePook,

I was surprised to learn your age. You have an ability to not get caught up in the fray that goes far beyond your years, so learning your age was quite a surprise.










R



Stalker?

Just kidding.

Jason


----------



## The Pook

I don't know what to take of that picture....


----------



## Ropey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Pook*

I don't know what to take of that picture....










Don't mess with "ThePook"....


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Congratualtions pook. Keep it up !


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ropey*
Don't mess with "ThePook"....


----------



## apavlov13

Holy crap, pook, we joined at the same time. LOL I thought I had too much time on my hands. Congrats man, you are quite a contribution to this community.


----------



## Retrospekt

Pook your 14 correct?


----------



## The Pook

^ Yep.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *apavlov13*

Holy crap, pook, we joined at the same time. LOL I thought I had too much time on my hands. Congrats man, you are quite a contribution to this community.


lmao

Me and you were duking it out for folding ranks a while back. I droped from 100 points daily to 62, though, so I kinda got blown away.


----------



## selectodude

Roflcopter at the nooblet.


----------



## apavlov13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Pook*

^ Yep.

lmao

Me and you were duking it out for folding ranks a while back. I droped from 100 points daily to 62, though, so I kinda got blown away.










Really? I didnt pay attention to those charts(still dont), I was just folding away. At least you totally pwnd me at helpin' people out and getting rep.









BTW, you're only 96 points behind. I'm sure you'll catch up, since I will be moving into college soon... Besides, my OC can't be as high in this heat with my stick cooler.


----------



## ThaWaxShop

Nice Go POOK!! lol Im here too for ya







lol


----------



## The Pook

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThaWaxShop*

Nice Go POOK!! lol Im here too for ya







lol












But can I ask what you mean by *In Training*?


----------



## ThaWaxShop

Hmm secretive isn't it


----------



## cgrado

yay pook! the fraps master! and 1337 owner of all that is recording c4 jumping! and of course many other things.


----------



## The Pook

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cgrado*

yay pook! the fraps master! and 1337 owner of all that is recording c4 jumping! and of course many other things.


Yet I still can't land a plane.









I finally found it out. Gotta wait for the wheels to come out before you try. Who woulda knew?









I almost did it. On Kubra. Smacked into a car on the way down, so yeah.


----------



## cgrado

well, you have to go out far, then come in while losing speed, then hit the reverse and you should slow down enough to land on a *clear* runway.


----------



## The Pook

I figured it out, just have a hard time getting the *clear* part down.


----------



## cgrado

lol, ya that always sucks. you know what i hate? runway blockers. i hate runway blockers.


----------



## The Pook

On Wake its easy to get around them though









Back down the hill or take off sideways.


----------



## cgrado

everytime i try to take off sidways, i mess up and crash. well, most of the time anyways. but at least with the f-35bs you can vertical take off.


----------



## Chipp

Yo Pookie! Great work dude! Keep it up!


----------

